# FS: New prices - Windelov Tree(pending), Anubias, Rock, Gravel and Deco



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Anubias, Windelov, Rock, Gravel and Decorations
Make an offer...I'd like to shut down these tanks

Light Natural Gravel $0.30/lb There's about 200lbs










Windelov Tree $30.00 All algae is gone now. Comes with the rock
You should see how much there is for this price. Would cost you twice this just for the plants. Measures approx 13"T x 9"W x 7"D
Tree before growth(had Xmas Moss then)










Grey-Blue Rock 16 lbs Paid $35. Bought from IPU. Will sell for $20.00










Anubias Petit/Nana from Aquaflora $3 ea, 2 for $5, 5 for $10, 10 for $17, or all for $1.50/ea










Anubias Unknown from Aquaflora 1-1/2" leaves $3 ea or both for $5










The Pond $25. Tank safe. Widest points 11" x 9" x 1/2"T. My wife made this with Magic Water. Must be seen in person. Edges are covered in Flourite, but this is easily changed. Stops your gravel from migrating onto it.


















Split Ship $30. Cost $90. Measures 19"L x 7"T x 6"D. The 19L becomes what you want


























Plastic plants. Adjustable height up to about 20"T and base is 5".
Pieces can be added or removed. 2 for sale. Cost $20 ea. Selling for $10 ea or both for $15










Equipment for sale here
Pic of the Tank in August

Greg 604-294-8739


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Link error, you gotta fix it again~


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Links arnt working :0


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

you need to delete the http: before the [IMG ] in order for the pictures to show up.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks guys, couldn't fix as I had someone here
Tried to link IMG code and couldn't fix, so direct links will have to do


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Lots of updates - Prices are negotiable
I'm home from work this week so...
Call me !! :lol:


----------



## blazingazn (Sep 18, 2011)

Pm'd you.

I'll call you Tuesday if need be.
I need your wood!


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

PM sent and post updated with size


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Some nice stuff here

Offers welcome


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Cryps and Onion-looking plant sold
Thanks vdub


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Giant Anubias sold
Thanks Ilene ( never got your user name )

Petrified Wood sold
Thanks JJason


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

New pictures of Anubias, Rock and Hygro up
New prices too
Tank is sold, so come get the wood while it will still sink on it's own


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Bump for Gravel pic
Lots of nice plants left - see pics
Also all the 4 pieces of Manzanita are still available


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

New pic of Windelov Tree
All algae is gone now


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Manzanita and Big leaf anubias sold
Thanks Sophie and Bryce


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

You have lots of really nice things there. And it all looked great in your tank in August!


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

New prices and pics
Lots of plants left
Make an offer


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hygro is gone
Tree is pending to hotspike

Pm me in case the tree isn't picked up when Mike feels better


----------



## y2kjjg (Mar 10, 2011)

*tree*

intrested in your tree and ship still available?


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Tree should be picked up tonight; I'll update later

Everything else listed, including the Ship, is still available
Feel free to call me


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

All plants sold
Thanks hotspike

Closing this thread and moving stuff to the equip section


----------

